
‘Steve Jobs’ Review - aaronbrethorst
http://variety.com/2015/film/festivals/steve-jobs-review-michael-fassbender-telluride-film-festival-1201586996/
======
melling
More importantly the Woz likes the movie: [http://www.cnet.com/news/woz-aaron-
sorkins-steve-jobs-movie-...](http://www.cnet.com/news/woz-aaron-sorkins-
steve-jobs-movie-gets-it-right/#ftag=CAD590a51e)

